# Taking SARTECH II test in less than 2 weeks, any advice?



## farnln (Nov 4, 2012)

Anything in particular that you would recommend? 

I have all of my pack items, know my knots and have been using the http://dtsar.org/resource/SARTECH2StudyGuide.pdf to study.

How representative is the study guide of the actual test?

Any advice is welcome!!!

We had navigation practice last weekend, one of the 'letters' was inside of a metal building and really threw me off.......I have been assured that for the actual test they will all be outside. It was not a confidence builder......


----------



## The Wild Bunch (Jun 17, 2015)

No advice but wanted to wish you good luck. I read the list on what is entailed. Congrats on all your hard work.


----------



## Moriah (May 20, 2014)

Best of luck  You can do it!!!


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

The hardest part of the test, for most people, is the land nav. I am not sure how it has changed over the years but your distance had to be 90% accurate and our markers were placed do you could see one marker from each other one, throwing your confidence a little. All were outside. Some legs were set where you had to navigate around an obstacle. One of my teammates actually went through a swamp rather than try to navigate around it. She did pass. 

The only thing that threw me the first time was the card test because if the point person gets off on the team search the whole group gets off which is what happened to me. The one using a compass is easy and I assume you got the advice about how to use your walking stick for that.

If you do fail a station you can take it again within the year. [just the failed station]

They were very good about writing the test to the objectives. Have you taken the SAR III written test? I believe a SAR III means you just have to do the SAR II practical but it has been 14 years since I did mine.


----------



## farnln (Nov 4, 2012)

Yes, I did take the SARTECH III written test. You are the 2nd person to mention that I may not need to do the SARTECH II written test, just the field exercises.

I thought it sounded too good to be true! Now I am wondering....I sent NASAR an email last night asking about it. Sure hope it's true! One less thing to worry about.

I can't wait until it's over! I want to concentrate on certifying my current dog next and I have a deposit on a new pup, that is due the end of the month.


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

Update us when you hear. Used to be you took both and if you failed the practical but passed the written test you got your SAR III. Some folks went from nothing to SAR II.

Be sure to put yourself in a position to be the point person on the route search! 

You do know the technique for area search of shooting a bearing, walking out with your walking stick, putting it in the ground then searching for the cards when walking back to your start as well as working back to your stick. You will have to do this several times but I got a 90% POD that way.


----------



## farnln (Nov 4, 2012)

I called NASAR this morning. 

This is what they told me-

If you take the SARTECH II written test and pass but do NOT take the field exercise portion (or if you fail the field portion), you are certified as SARTECH III. 

Passing the SARTECH III written test does not mean that you don't have to take the II written test. 

You MUST take and pass both the SARTECH II written test & field test to become certified SARTECH II.

Oh well. I was hoping I wouldn't have to take the written portion.

Thanks for the advice, keep it coming!!!


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

Well that's a bummer


----------

